# Burton moto, 2010?



## zk0ot (Nov 9, 2009)

shittiest boots ive had my foot jammed into. the end.


----------



## almostheaven (Sep 30, 2012)

If you can scrape together a little more money I would not recommend these boots. The pull system is convenient but does not stay anywhere near tight enough.


----------

